# Blueberry Kush



## D3adH3ad (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow. Last night I had the opportunity to get "Blueberry Kush" from this new connect of mine up here in Rhode Island..So I just got my regular order and i also got a dime of the blue to try.

I could not believe the flavors and the onset of the high....Just amazing. I found 3 seeds in it so this is going to be the patch to my grow journal I have been waiting for. Needless to say.............I'm excited


----------



## KegManTom (Oct 6, 2007)

a dime's worth had 3 seeds in it? damn


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 6, 2007)

Those seeds will probably be hermies then..


----------



## butter111 (Oct 6, 2007)

so far every bud seed ive gotten has been female


----------



## D3adH3ad (Oct 6, 2007)

No no he gave me a dime of the shake on the bottom of his bag, I didn't pay anything for it i just wanted to try it, thats why there was 3 seeds. Sorry for not clarifying.

All in all it's very very very good ganja and I really like it. And I'm growing it.


----------



## OldManPot (Mar 6, 2010)

ive got blueberry seeds from hermies growing right now.

1 male and 1 female....ill have LOTS of BB seeds come next harvest!


----------



## kabachi (Sep 24, 2010)

so i have a few blueberry's here in the pacific north west. grown indoors. i have noticed that they are really tender leaved. and large when i clone them they kind ook all wimp y. i started out with white widow and now i am noticing that the widow just does 10 times better. i keep the room at around 85 degrees and have good wind flow. we use 600 watt metall halides for a 6'X4' area. they are in fox farm soil which i have had good experience with. if you could tell me wha conditions you are growing these in i would be very grateful. 
happy tokin'
kabachi very much


----------

